

Announcing YoLang: A zero-purpose programming language - groestl
http://yolang.org

======
privong
As the reference manual[0] notes, this is just Brainfuck[1] but with a
different set of characters for the operations.

[0] [http://yolang.org/reference](http://yolang.org/reference)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck)

